# Good cigar to go with Gentleman Jack?



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I've just gotten a pint of Gentleman Jack, and I was wondering if anybody could recommend a cigar(s) that would go well with. I've got this Bolivar (Not sure exactly which one it is,)

a Kuba-Kuba & 2 Wafes(They looked/smelled so different, I had to give it a shot), and then I've got the Everest Sampler on the way from Thompson Cigar.
http://www.thompsoncigar.com/default.aspx?page=product&sender=&uid=1702

So to those of you who know and love Gentleman Jack, do any of these cigars seem like they'd pair particularly well? I'll probably end up trying most of them together, but I'm wondering if there's anything I should try first to set some sort of standard. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

If you need a smoke immediately and the choice is between the first four i'd go with the Bolivar - looks relatively full bodied, certainly enough not to get overpowered by the drink. If you can wait for the Everest sampler i'd recommend either the Rocky Patels or the Padron.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

That Bolivar will do nicely. With whiskey the natural Gurkhas go well. I would recommend the Fuente Hemingway series as well.


ATL


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I can't smoke/drink until Wednesday (I'm still on percocet right now) so waiting for the sampler to get here is no issue for me. Thanks for the advice!
Adam


----------

